
Android tops everyone in 2010 market share; 2011 may be different - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/01/android-beats-nokia-apple-rim-in-2010-but-firm-warns-about-2011.ars
======
ZeroGravitas
The headline is wrong in two ways:

1\. Android only squeaked ahead globally in the fourth quarter of 2010. I
would imagine Nokia still held the lead over the entire year since Android had
much lower share at the start of the year.

2\. The source says that _in the US_ things might be different in 2011 due to
iPhone carrier exclusivity expiring, but Android is not merely leading sales
in the US, they are 3x higher than the next highest which is Blackberry (it's
roughly 60/20/20 Android/Rim/iPhone).

